# Der "Dark-Faktor"



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich war gerade dabei die Nachrichten zu lesen auf N-TV und da gab es einen Artikel über verschiedene Persönlichkeiten von Menschen. Auf den möchte ich hier aber nicht unbedingt eingehen sondern auf einen Test über den "Dark Factor"eines Menschen, der soll zeigen wie stark die Dunkle Seite in einem ist, oder so ähnlich.  Der Test ist auf Englisch und es gibt ihn in drei Varianten, mit 30,60 oder 90 Fragen, der Unterschied dabei ist wie genau das Ergebniss am Schluss ist.

Wer bock hat kann sich mal den Test mit den 90 Fragen widmen, ich hatte ihn in rund 20min fertig weil die meisten Fragen schnell beantwortet werden, auf Deutsch gibt es denn Test nicht.

Was ist euer D-Score? 

Ich bin bei 2.37 gelandet  

Natürlich könnt ihr auch den Test nur mit 30 oder 60 Fragen beantworten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Oktober 2018)

Wieso versaut einem honest-humility den Score? Ist das nichts Gutes? 
[2,06]

edit: Achso, das ist eine separate Wertung. 



Spoiler



Egoism: 1
Greed: 1,6
Machiavellianism: 1,57
Moral Disengagement: 1,43
Narcissism: 2,86
Psychological Entitlement: 1,4
Psychopathy: 1,9
Sadism: 1
Self-Centredness: 2,67
Spitefulness: 2,71

Honesty-Humility Score: 4,8


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2018)

Mit 2.06 bist du sogar weniger böse als ich


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit 2.06 bist du sogar weniger böse als ich


Alles andere wäre ja auch merkwürdig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2018)

War ja klar. Der Mod ist der (bisher) böseste von allen. 

2.53 sagt das Ding nach 90 Fragen - womit ich ziemlich genau in der Mitte liege (48%).
Immerhin: Gier und Sadismus sind nahe Null. Glück gehabt. 


Aber mal ehrlich - selbst Darth Vader schafft hier keine 5 oder? Da sind ja Fragen dabei die kann man doch nicht ernsthaft böse beantworten wenn man nicht ein kompletter Soziopath/Sadist ist.
"Ich fühle mich gut wenn ich andere quäle"...  ääähhhh wtf? Nein?!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> War ja klar. Der Mod ist der (bisher) böseste von allen.
> 
> 2.53 sagt das Ding nach 90 Fragen - womit ich ziemlich genau in der Mitte liege (48%).
> Immerhin: Gier und Sadismus sind nahe Null. Glück gehabt.
> ...



Diese Frage mit dem Quälen kam mir auch seltsam vor, aber ich denke da gibt es schon welche die das gerne tun, wundern tut mich Heutzutage sowas nicht mehr.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre ja auch merkwürdig.



Und dafür hast du sicher auch eine Erklärung bereit oder?


----------



## TheNewNow (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin der böseste! Ich bin schlimmer als ihr alle. 2.68... Aber wenn man wie ich nur 3 Meinungen wählt (agree, neutral, disagree), ist das wohl nicht so leicht sich den bösen zu wiedersagen. 

(obwohl ich eigentlich der unböseste bin)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Oktober 2018)

Einige wurden zur dunkelen Seite der macht bekehrt......
Ob eine wiederbekehren auf die  guten Seite möglich ist.......?

Dann möge die(dunkele) Macht mit euch sein

Darth Brex


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du sicher auch eine Erklärung bereit oder?


Die Erklärung findest du in meiner Bewertung. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ich fühle mich gut wenn ich andere quäle"...  ääähhhh wtf? Nein?!


Erdogan, Madonna, Kim Jong-un, Merkel, Trump, Juncker, Nicki Minaj, Darth Soros, Frank Hoffmann, der Papst.


----------



## lefskij (23. Oktober 2018)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich bin der böseste! Ich bin schlimmer als ihr alle. 2.68...



Hast knapp gewonnen... ich bin bei 2.67 gelandet (bei den 90 Fragen) 

Das mag aber an meiner Revoluzzer-Ader liegen, denn viele Fragen kann man unterschiedlich interpretieren und dadurch wird das Ergebnis leicht verfälscht, denn ich bin eigentlich auch recht umgänglich.

Zumindest empfinde ich mich so - muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Bin ich schizophren?

"Ach was, red' dir doch nichts ein!" 

Übrigens: Nette Umfrage...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2018)

4,3... ist das schlecht?


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Oktober 2018)

Bei 90 Fragen in D-Score von 1,92

Davor hatte ich es mit 30 getestet und dabei kam ein Score von 1,57 heraus  --> 30 Fragen = sehr ungenau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2018)

2,23 bei der 90 Fragen Variante.

Höchste Werte beim Moral Disengagement (3.2 - klar würde ich die Million Dollar klauen, wenn ich definitiv nie dafür belangt werden könnte. Müsste mir nur ein “Ziel“ aussuchen, bei dem _ich_ es ethisch vertretbar fände  ) und Honesty-Humility Index (3.3).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (24. Oktober 2018)

Bin bei 2,14.

Es scheint ein Bewerbungsbogen für die deutsche Bank zu sein.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Oktober 2018)

Eine interessante Umfrage / Studie.

Ich bin bei 2,16 gelandet (nach 90 Fragen)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Fragen zu offensichtlich formuliert waren, d.h. man wusste genau, dass sich diese Antwort negativ oder positiv auf den D-Score auswirkt.




> Es scheint ein Bewerbungsbogen für die deutsche Bank zu sein.


Die nehmen aber dann nur Leute für höhere Positionen, die einen D-Score höher als 4 haben 

Es gibt auch Studien, die zeigen, dass in den höheren Positionen genau solche Leute sitzen. Die gehen über Leichen um selbst voranzukommen.
Aus der Arbeitswelt kenne ich genug dieser Exemplare. Die schmieren den CEOs dann noch schön Honig ums Maul, nur damit sie weiterkommen.
Andere sind mit weniger zufrieden und möchten gar nicht so hoch hinaus.


----------



## P2063 (24. Oktober 2018)

90 Fragen, 3,61


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ich fühle mich gut wenn ich andere quäle"...  ääähhhh wtf? Nein?!


Hast du keine Geschwister?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Oktober 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast du keine Geschwister?



Nein. Ich bin ein Unfall Einzelkind (nur Spaß^^).
Lernt man da Sadomasochismus?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 4,3... ist das schlecht?


Nein, passt zu dir und deiner Einstellung.

Bin bei 3,3 nach 30 Fragen gelandet.


----------



## RtZk (24. Oktober 2018)

3,24 nach 90 Fragen.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Oktober 2018)

Your Score: 2.86 (90 Fragen)


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 4,3... ist das schlecht?


Böse, ganz ganz Böse  



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bei 90 Fragen in D-Score von 1,92
> 
> Davor hatte ich es mit 30 getestet und dabei kam ein Score von 1,57 heraus  --> 30 Fragen = sehr ungenau.



Du bist aber brav  Und ich dacht mein Score seit tief 



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Your Score: 2.86 (90 Fragen)



Ist doch ganz gut


----------



## Placebo (2. November 2018)

Exakt 2.7 bei 90 Fragen (2.89 bei 30).



Spoiler



Ich hoffe, ich bereue die genaue Auflistung hier nicht 

Egoism: 3.71
Greed: 2.75
Machiavellianism: 2.17
Moral Disengagement: 3.33 (Prozentual das Höchste mit 93%)
Narcissism: 3.5
Psychological Entitlement: 2.6
Psychopathy: 2.8
Sadism: 1.7
Self-Centredess 2.33
Spitefulness: 3.17
Honesty-Humility Score: 2


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

Keine Lust die Fragen zu beantworten.
Aber was besagen denn überhaupt die Ergebnisse? Wie böse man ist?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Keine Lust die Fragen zu beantworten.
> Aber was besagen denn überhaupt die Ergebnisse? Wie böse man ist?



Ist eigentlich nur eine Studie die von ein paar Wissenschaftlern erstellt worden ist und ich fand es ganz witzig und wollte es deswegen hier posten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. November 2018)

Wer eine glatte 5 bekommt, ist wohl AFD Wähler und zündet in dessen Freizeit gerne Asylheime an


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2018)

Bei mir 2.23



Spoiler



Egoism: 2.33
Greed: 2
Machiavellism: 1.86
Moral Disengagement: 2.57
Narcissism: 2.13
Psychological Entitlement: 2.2
Psychopathy: 1.88
Sadism: 1.3
Self-Centredness: 2
Spitefulness: 2



Und Honesty-Humility: 4.2 <- Braver Bub


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2018)

ΔΣΛ;9587709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer eine glatte 5 bekommt, ist wohl AFD Wähler und zündet in dessen Freizeit gerne Asylheime an


Nein, eine 5 kriegt wohl nur Darth Vader 



NCphalon schrieb:


> Bei mir 2.23
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist aber brav


----------

